# Rigging the Big Rig



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Not much else to do with it being so cold so I started getting the Big Rig ready. So far added anchor trolly, Ray Marine fish finder and battery. Bought a Jackson j crate that doubles as a dry storage area or a self contained live well. I plumbed it through the scupper holes and used quick connect fittings so it can be pulled out. Added tie downs to hold my kayak cart in place while on the water.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Live Well plumbing


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Anchor System


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Man, you got that thing rigged NICE. Looks great. Did I see you say you also have a coosa? I'm also a Jackson guy with a Coosa and Cuda 14. Once you get one, you have to get two! Seems to be the theme around here with Jacksons.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweet bro! You've been busy! I can't wait to get my big rig!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice set up! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I laughed when I saw your cart, I was wondering if it was motorized.

I'm really interested in the J Crate, we will want to know how that works out. I didn't know they were ready for retail.

Also like the reel on your anchor trolly, is that a yak attack product?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I see what you did with the anchor trolley...awesome!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Everything I've done I got off youtube. There is a youtube video on the jackson j crate livewell and also on the anchor setup. The anchor setup uses a dive reel or kite reel to reel up your anchor line. I have used this for a couple years and they work really well. What I do is go to ebay and buy a reel. I then mount the reel to a plastic cutting board that I buy a walmart and cut it size. Then I drill a couple holes in the cutting board and install a couple of mighty bolts and slide it on the yak attack track. I got my j crate and mighty bolts at Columbus kayak. He had them both for cheaper than I could find them online. I know Columbus kayak had at least 2 more of the j crates in stock when I was there yesterday.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Bitchin Nice!! 

Where did you get the anchor rope winder?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Deerfarmer, I was thinking an old salt water reel would be the ticket. I'm going to look at the junk stores next trip to NC.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

backlashed said:


> Deerfarmer, I was thinking an old salt water reel would be the ticket. I'm going to look at the junk stores next trip to NC.


Backlashed, check this out...

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h.../little-giant-chalk-reel/p-1461517-c-9149.htm


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmmmmm, Northern, do you know if that can be respooled?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I've tried it. The only way you could re-spool it is if you get some thinner paracord, let out 90 feet of the factory cord, splice them or tie them thinly, and re-wind. But, LimaEyeCatcher told me about this setup and he uses it on his Hobie PA 14. It has held a 10lb downrigger ball for him, so i'm sure it would hold anything we throw on it. Plus the little giant floats, so if you're on a river, get in trouble, you can just unclip it from the carabiner and you're good to go, and you can go get the whole rig later.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd bet you'd be OK with that as long as you didn't let the original cotton chalk cord take the strain.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Backlash I have used this set up with the original chalk line for 3 years. It holds fine even in river current (Great Miami) sideways in my 14' Hobie Pro Angler with a 10lb downrigger ball as the weight. The ball never gets stuck on bottom and as Northern1 said if ya get into trouble toss it all overboard and get it later


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

How'd you mount your transducer?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

The big rig has large scupper holes in front that will fit the ray marine transductor. I just caulked it in with goop. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

They advertise that the raymarine transducer fits well. i'm just wondering how my lowrance transducer will fit. can you post a pic of your transducer?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Bottom View of transducers 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Top view of wiring and battery case mount

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Bottom view

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Deerfarmer. What goo did you use to mount the transducer?


----------

